# 67 GTO "Hurst" emblem



## pavlo (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm considering adding a "Hurst" emblem on the rear of my 67 GTO but I'm a little confused of the correct location. On 67's I've seen it mounted either on the left side trunk lid or on the left side tail panel just right of the tail light lens. Is there an official mounting point established by either Hurst or PMD? Someone once told me that the "Hurst package" was delivered in the trunk and was left up to either the dealer or the new owner as to where they wanted it but I can't verify that. Any help would be appreciated before I go and dill holes where they don't belong.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Paul,

Welcome to the forum, the hurst package (Hurst wheels) were after market and installed by only a few dealers. As far as I know the decal was placed in several locations and there was no official location.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you have the original Hurst emblem with the pins?

I have a newer reproducion emblem on my car that is adhesive backed. It looks very good (IMO :lol and if I ever want to remove it a heat gun will do the trick. Just my 2 cents and maybe help if you don't want to drill holes in your car. :cheers



Oh, and Welcome to the forum! Grrrreat bunch of people here.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditto what 05 said, and he's done his homework. Yes, the Hurst Equipped emblem came with the Hurst wheels, and was an aftermarket promotional item, not a factory item at all. The one's I've seen have always been on the trunk lid, and those have pretty much always been re-pops added decades later. I suppose it's even found on Mopars and Chevies, Olds's, etc. that had Hurst wheels installed!!


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is one that I took at a GTOAA show. Not sure if it is the correct placement or not, but looks good to me!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Where are the Hurst wheels?? Seriously, I've never seen one in that location. The color of the car is certainly correct, though.


----------

